# Going rate for a CAT 908 wheel loader?



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

I have a brand new CAT 908 that I may be renting out for the whole winter, 4 months. I'm trying to establish a value on what it's worth. It will be operated by the renter, not myself. I'm in the Boston market. I have some rough ideas, but haven't settled on anything concrete yet. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

Maybe the same amount of a backhoe?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

A winter rental from milton cat on that machine last winter was $5000. per month.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy Sh-t.... $5K a month for that size machine...wow...I rented a Deere 624J for 
$3K/mth...that is either a fabrication second hand or someone is really trying to score...either way makes me glad I went out and just bought one...no more rent payments down the drain!

SD-Dave wesport


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I pay $50 an hour off the hour meter on a Cat 308. and charge $505.00 per hr.
I use this machine when I have to move between different sites a lot otherwise I use one of my 975 bobcats. The owner is happy with this arangement and it works for me. For a 966 I have to pay $95 an hour off the hour meter I could rent these for a month at a time but our snow fall is so unperdictable it probably would not be to my likng.

Dwan


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Dwan;333015 said:


> I pay $50 an hour off the hour meter on a Cat 308. and charge $505.00 per hr.
> I use this machine when I have to move between different sites a lot otherwise I use one of my 975 bobcats. The owner is happy with this arangement and it works for me. For a 966 I have to pay $95 an hour off the hour meter I could rent these for a month at a time but our snow fall is so unperdictable it probably would not be to my likng.
> 
> Dwan


Wow I just read my reply and wish I could charge $505/hr. my mistake. 
I realy only get $150/hr and have put just under 200 hours on it sofar this winter. I did adapt a 9' KuickWay blade for it and have been having fun with it..


----------

